# Do people really suck?



## Xmetalgirl (Sep 25, 2014)

So for a while I have been trying to be more positive. I had got the numbers of my old friends in highschool and I thought i'll just msg them and see what happens..so I said you know "hey how are you?" And they were both like "omg I miss you! We have to hang out soon!" and we talked little about how we were doing. So after a couple of days I said "how about after my birthday come and see me sometime when you're free" (which would of been two weeks after so it's not like I'm saying come right now! Or forcing them on a day or anything )...and after I said that...no one answered me ever again.
It happens a lot when I ask people to hang out with me. They always only want to talk to me through online or texting or whatever. Why are people such big jerks? A couple of people say I'm fun and nice. I always try so hard to talk to people and make friends and I do nothing wrong but you can tell they're like only want to hang out with people in their same group and clique. they only stick to their own group of stupid friends since like their elementary school then only want to hang out with other stupid people like hipsters ugh but very little outside their groups. What is wrong with people? Is this my fault? I'm not pushy or mean or anything at all! Am I too nice? Why do people only want to talk over social media or text but they never want to talk in person? Are they becoming brainwashed by social media? Or do they think like "I already have a bunch of best friends I don't need anymore" why do people never open up to other people either? Is it maybe because I'm a very artistic metal kind of goth person? Lol and everyone's a big hipster and am not good enough to hang out with their stupid hipsterness?


----------



## Xmetalgirl (Sep 25, 2014)

Oh and also I wil add that I got social anxiety because of this. I just get scared of people now. Or maybe because I didnt make friends at first with these stupid groups it's hard for me to talk to anyone anymore. Can't trust anyone


----------



## theinsomniac (Jan 17, 2015)

Xmetalgirl said:


> So for a while I have been trying to be more positive. I had got the numbers of my old friends in highschool and I thought i'll just msg them and see what happens..so I said you know "hey how are you?" And they were both like "omg I miss you! We have to hang out soon!" and we talked little about how we were doing. So after a couple of days I said "how about after my birthday come and see me sometime when you're free" (which would of been two weeks after so it's not like I'm saying come right now! Or forcing them on a day or anything )...and after I said that...no one answered me ever again.
> It happens a lot when I ask people to hang out with me. They always only want to talk to me through online or texting or whatever. Why are people such big jerks? A couple of people say I'm fun and nice. I always try so hard to talk to people and make friends and I do nothing wrong but you can tell they're like only want to hang out with people in their same group and clique. they only stick to their own group of stupid friends since like their elementary school then only want to hang out with other stupid people like hipsters ugh but very little outside their groups. What is wrong with people? Is this my fault? I'm not pushy or mean or anything at all! Am I too nice? Why do people only want to talk over social media or text but they never want to talk in person? Are they becoming brainwashed by social media? Or do they think like "I already have a bunch of best friends I don't need anymore" why do people never open up to other people either? Is it maybe because I'm a very artistic metal kind of goth person? Lol and everyone's a big hipster and am not good enough to hang out with their stupid hipsterness?


Yeah I had that happen to me on multiple occasions too. I think what we don't understand about them is that they feel awkward if they haven't seen someone in a long time. They say "omg I miss you" to be you know friendly but in reality they would feel uncomfortable with seeing someone they haven't in awhile. Personally I never understood that because I feel fine just picking things up right where they left off but I'm coming to understand that most people are not like that. I don't think they are thinking you are pushy or mean but just....they just feel awkward. And they may also think you guys will have nothing in common so they just want to avoid seeing you. In this kind of situation I feel like there's nothing you should be ashamed of..the awkward one is THEM.


----------



## Xmetalgirl (Sep 25, 2014)

Ahh thank you! I guess I never really thought of it like that but now I see. I too not care about anything being awkward and would just pick up things from before and just have a good time. I guess you are right that no one else thinks like that



theinsomniac said:


> Yeah I had that happen to me on multiple
> occasions too. I think what we don't understand about them is that they feel awkward if they haven't seen someone in a long time. They say "omg I miss you" to be you know friendly but in reality they would feel uncomfortable with seeing someone they haven't in awhile. Personally I never understood that because I feel fine just picking things up right where they left off but I'm coming to understand that most people are not like that. I don't think they are thinking you are pushy or mean but just....they just feel awkward. And they may also think you guys will have nothing in common so they just want to avoid seeing you. In this kind of situation I feel like there's nothing you should be ashamed of..the awkward one is THEM.


----------



## FaithinFantasy (Jan 19, 2015)

THANK YOU for pointing out that hipsters are dumb lol! I also tried talking to old highschool friends, but everyones lives went in different directions so i kinda felt like a stranger after not talking for so long. I just feel like its time to move on. They were friends at one point but life changes. Im currently working on meeting new ppl..... its a work in progress haha ??


----------



## Nothing123 (Oct 3, 2014)

I dont know, man. I honestly dont..

Hey if u lived closer, i'd chill with you.
And unlike alot of ppl, i actually friggin mean it if i say it.

Im giving up on ppl too, seriously. Maybe only make SA friends from now on? It's confusing. Sick of being tossed aside like im not worth their time.


----------



## Nothing123 (Oct 3, 2014)

And btw ur really pretty ^^


----------



## Kind Of (Jun 11, 2014)

In friendships, it often seems so. I have no idea what makes people eager to hang out sometimes and not others.

In daily life, people are much different. Cashiers are just bored people who want some human contact.


----------



## 0blank0 (Sep 22, 2014)

What's this constant need to have soooo many friends?

I mean i get you're just tryna make friends and all but majority of those people aren't worth your time. I don't get it. Cause you're just hurting yourself. 

One or two loyal, trusting friends is all you need...and all you'll find really out of all those other "friends" i mean, it's not that hard to figure out.


----------



## VengefulAvocado (Apr 6, 2013)

Xmetalgirl said:


> Or do they think like "I already have a bunch of best friends I don't need anymore" why do people never open up to other people either?


Do they suck? Yes, yes they do.

The above quoted is what I've been thinking about recently, that people with friends feel a sense of superiority to those without. A sense that they know themselves they don't need to talk to said loner, that they can treat them like **** and as nothing because they know at the end of the day, month, year, that they'll still have friends who they can talk to etc, regardless. It's up to the loner to make all the moves, and impeccably so, while the person with friends can dictate their acceptance if they feel like it, or manipulate them to get their hopes up, ultimately ending in rejection.

It's sort of like kicking around an abandoned puppy that desperately wants attention, knowing yourself you are ultimately in control and can just to home to the dog you have at home.

People are arseholes.


----------



## Ovski (Jun 28, 2014)

Xmetalgirl said:


> So for a while I have been trying to be more positive. I had got the numbers of my old friends in highschool and I thought i'll just msg them and see what happens..so I said you know "hey how are you?" And they were both like "omg I miss you! We have to hang out soon!" and we talked little about how we were doing. So after a couple of days I said "how about after my birthday come and see me sometime when you're free" (which would of been two weeks after so it's not like I'm saying come right now! Or forcing them on a day or anything )...and after I said that...no one answered me ever again.
> It happens a lot when I ask people to hang out with me. They always only want to talk to me through online or texting or whatever. Why are people such big jerks? A couple of people say I'm fun and nice. I always try so hard to talk to people and make friends and I do nothing wrong but you can tell they're like only want to hang out with people in their same group and clique. they only stick to their own group of stupid friends since like their elementary school then only want to hang out with other stupid people like hipsters ugh but very little outside their groups. What is wrong with people? Is this my fault? I'm not pushy or mean or anything at all! Am I too nice? Why do people only want to talk over social media or text but they never want to talk in person? Are they becoming brainwashed by social media? Or do they think like "I already have a bunch of best friends I don't need anymore" why do people never open up to other people either? Is it maybe because I'm a very artistic metal kind of goth person? Lol and everyone's a big hipster and am not good enough to hang out with their stupid hipsterness?


We live in a shallow world. People use eachother. Friends use eachother. But there are still good friends to be found. Friends that would do anything for you. You just need to keep looking. If you notice someone or something is making you unhappy, then take some distance from it


----------



## Xmetalgirl (Sep 25, 2014)

I do not have this constant need to have "soooo many friends". I already know no one is worth my time because I have learned that. But I have to try to talk to people to make that "one or two loyal friends" don't I? Because if I don't talk to anyone at all then I won't meet the nice ones out of the bunches of stupid people and see who they are as people.



felicshagrace said:


> What's this constant need to have soooo many friends?
> 
> I mean i get you're just tryna make friends and all but majority of those people aren't worth your time. I don't get it. Cause you're just hurting yourself.
> 
> One or two loyal, trusting friends is all you need...and all you'll find really out of all those other "friends" i mean, it's not that hard to figure out.


----------



## Xmetalgirl (Sep 25, 2014)

Lol we are on the same page then lolol we are in a work in progress. And yeah, F the hipsters! :clap



FaithinFantasy said:


> THANK YOU for pointing out that hipsters are dumb lol! I also tried talking to old highschool friends, but everyones lives went in different directions so i kinda felt like a stranger after not talking for so long. I just feel like its time to move on. They were friends at one point but life changes. Im currently working on meeting new ppl..... its a work in progress haha ??


----------



## Xmetalgirl (Sep 25, 2014)

Aww bunny moo lolol we have the similar mind.  and thanks for the compliment after lol you are also cute !



Bunnymoo7 said:


> I dont know, man. I honestly dont..
> 
> Hey if u lived closer, i'd chill with you.
> And unlike alot of ppl, i actually friggin mean it if i say it.
> ...


----------



## Nothing123 (Oct 3, 2014)

felicshagrace said:


> What's this constant need to have soooo many friends?
> 
> I mean i get you're just tryna make friends and all but majority of those people aren't worth your time. I don't get it. Cause you're just hurting yourself.
> 
> One or two loyal, trusting friends is all you need...and all you'll find really out of all those other "friends" i mean, it's not that hard to figure out.


With all due respect, i think what OP means is that for whatever reason, she may not already have 1 or 2 close friends, therefore she is trying hard to network and make new friends OR reconnect with old friends?? I understand where ur coming from. Like, i have alot of online sas friends, and i have about... 8 real life friends, but out of those ppl (In real life)... i only have 2 best friends who i trust more than anything. SO. Yes i agree its better to have 1 or 2, maybe 3 close friends and thats it, really. But what if u dont have that? Should she just be alone and sad? Cos, as easy and simple as it is, it hurts after awhile. I think thats all i have to say, altho u do make a good point.


----------



## Xmetalgirl (Sep 25, 2014)

I don't understand how people work anymore lol. Either way I am learning not to care. Who knows what people think. Cashiers could also be people who just want money and had to settle for this job lol who knows anymore x)



Kind Of said:


> In friendships, it often seems so. I have no idea what makes people eager to hang out sometimes and not others.
> 
> In daily life, people are much different. Cashiers are just bored people who want some human contact.


----------



## Nothing123 (Oct 3, 2014)

Xmetalgirl said:


> Aww bunny moo lolol we have the similar mind.  and thanks for the compliment after lol you are also cute !


You are most welcome :]


----------



## Nothing123 (Oct 3, 2014)

Xmetalgirl said:


> I don't understand how people work anymore lol. Either way I am learning not to care. Who knows what people think. Cashiers could also be people who just want money and had to settle for this job lol who knows anymore x)


Hahah one of my recent jobs was actually as a cashier at a supermarket.
So mind numbingly boringgg >.>

Trust me, its not cos i wanted that job. Its cos i had no other options at the time! lol


----------



## Xmetalgirl (Sep 25, 2014)

Thank you for your positivity!  it is very true 


Ovski said:


> We live in a shallow world. People use eachother. Friends use eachother. But there are still good friends to be found. Friends that would do anything for you. You just need to keep looking. If you notice someone or something is making you unhappy, then take some distance from it


----------



## Xmetalgirl (Sep 25, 2014)

one day these people will have no friends then they will know how it feels muahahahha lol x) but yeah you're right. It's best I've learned to just talk to anyone and if they are being rude and stupid then cut them off right away and continue to find others



VengefulAvocado said:


> Do they suck? Yes, yes they do.
> 
> The above quoted is what I've been thinking about recently, that people with friends feel a sense of superiority to those without. A sense that they know themselves they don't need to talk to said loner, that they can treat them like **** and as nothing because they know at the end of the day, month, year, that they'll still have friends who they can talk to etc, regardless. It's up to the loner to make all the moves, and impeccably so, while the person with friends can dictate their acceptance if they feel like it, or manipulate them to get their hopes up, ultimately ending in rejection.
> 
> ...


----------



## 0blank0 (Sep 22, 2014)

Xmetalgirl said:


> I do not have this constant need to have "soooo many friends". I already know no one is worth my time because I have learned that. But I have to try to talk to people to make that "one or two loyal friends" don't I? Because if I don't talk to anyone at all then I won't meet the nice ones out of the bunches of stupid people and see who they are as people.


Worrrd.


----------



## 0blank0 (Sep 22, 2014)

Bunnymoo7 said:


> With all due respect, i think what OP means is that for whatever reason, she may not already have 1 or 2 close friends, therefore she is trying hard to network and make new friends OR reconnect with old friends?? I understand where ur coming from. Like, i have alot of online sas friends, and i have about... 8 real life friends, but out of those ppl (In real life)... i only have 2 best friends who i trust more than anything. SO. Yes i agree its better to have 1 or 2, maybe 3 close friends and thats it, really. But what if u dont have that? Should she just be alone and sad? Cos, as easy and simple as it is, it hurts after awhile. I think thats all i have to say, altho u do make a good point.


And good for her. I hope she does find what she's lookin for.

Just don't take it too hard when some people don't wanna be your friend.

Just keep trying and eventually you'll find em.


----------



## Kind Of (Jun 11, 2014)

Xmetalgirl said:


> I don't understand how people work anymore lol. Either way I am learning not to care. Who knows what people think. Cashiers could also be people who just want money and had to settle for this job lol who knows anymore x)


Could go either way. Most of them are friendly (more so than anyone I actually try to befriend), so I try to be nice and give them the benefit of the doubt.


----------



## newageretrohippie (Jan 26, 2015)

some people really do suck, probably most of them. it depends on perspective. i think people are just trying to make themselves feel better about themselves by establishing some sort of dominance or over analyzing and assuming too much because they have a negative perspective for some reason, might be because of how they were raised, or how people they knew interacted with them at a young age. i know a lot of my personal problems stemmed from those concepts. but i dont think it's right to "not care" or "not give a ****" because then you're just giving up. dont shut yourself off because of some bad people you met, that's how more bad people come to exist. there are good people too, i like to think im one of them for giving so much of a **** ;D


----------



## sarahferreira (Jan 18, 2015)

my 2 only friends are exactly like this.. whenever i get the courage to message them to hang out they never answer. i just don't bother now, why try when people people don't put in any effort?


----------

